# Stainless steel mesh baseboard.



## rockybob (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,I hope you may be able to give me some advise. On page 190 of LGB track planning & Technical Guide there is an outdoor layout that uses a base of stainless steel or mesh for the base. I plan on building a small (8x13) outdoor layout and am considering this technique. 
Has anyone here tried this before, if so, could you advise of pitfalls and benefits.
Thanks in advance. Rocky


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have that book, but can you describe what they're talking about?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WE have t his friend, BOB STAR, who had a portable Layout that we use to set up at the Queen Mary for the BTS. One year he got burned out by a Forest Fire. A bunch of us got together and Built a new and improved Live Steam Layout. We made a steel frame and then used EXPANDED METAL for a base. That made it easy to attach the track. so the Stainless steel will work just as well as EXPANDED METAL. The Expanded metal might be Cheaper. You could even try the Mesh they use for Stucco. I used that on my layout. 

John J


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My guess is you want a flat top table, for your tracks so you can; Watch 'em run!

No matter the surface the cross bracing under neath it is just as important. If you are a welder then yes to the metal, but I've also seen a gent use a wooden frame and then use a plastic screening material for the ground. He uses a ladder for the road bed, a ladder consists of 3/8 - 1/2" thick sides an inch or more tall with spacer blocks secured between. Assembled bent, they'll hold their shape for the track. They give a nice height for a rail embankment.
Other wise an expanded or mesh surface is fine.


----------

